# Bo's 3rd ride!



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

He looks like he did GREAT !  
So pretty too


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks =] He was learning how to neck rein (my trainer crosses the reins under his chin so he would feel pressure and the rein on his neck) but sometimes he wouldn't respond, or he would get confused so I had to point him in the right direction.

But he is smart and picks up things really fast! Usually within the first-five minutes I have been teaching him!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like a great ride!! Good job!!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks =]


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like you two are going to be great together! he is very cute!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

aww! Thanks =] I hope to do poles and barrels and trails with him someday...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like he is doing great!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Looking good for only a handful of rides


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He's a cutie pie! =)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! =]


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

he is so cute! good luck with the gaming. I am training my appy mare to do barrels and poles too.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

He's doing great! Wow super job! He is walking funny on his right front, kinda favoring it, I was just wondering why.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh! What your seeing is, in some of the clips, I cut them short, so it looks like he is off beat sometimes, haha. I took some stuff out where he had to stop and smell something or, just plain stopped and I had to urge him on.


----------

